# Sarbloh Warriors - A Sikh Computer Game



## dalsingh (Jun 13, 2006)

Check this site.......I look forward to its release.


http://bmagdns.co.uk/taran/sw2/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=27


----------



## bopadum (Jun 15, 2006)

No way! thats nuts - what format is this on? PC/PS2 etc...


----------



## sgurminder (Jun 18, 2006)

I think its an ultimate idea, to communicate our values and beliefs to our own people


----------



## angel776 (Jun 21, 2006)

stupid game mann, how can u mek a game out of a serious incident like the death of millions of sikhz??? cnt beliv u agree with this.


----------



## max314 (Jun 21, 2006)

I think it's more of an attempt to re-live those past exploits, and raise awareness of their occurence in the process.  It's the "Sikkh history has _real_ superheroes" philosophy


----------



## dalsingh (Jul 13, 2006)

angel776 said:
			
		

> stupid game mann, how can u mek a game out of a serious incident like the death of millions of sikhz??? cnt beliv u agree with this.


 
Get real, the lack of knowledge of Sikh history by the youth warrants this. It is a great idea. Most of them arent even aware of the 'serious incident' of the death of millions of Sikhs.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jul 16, 2006)

i think they shudnt base it on an event but have a customizable  fable, diablo type game
where u can master diff weaps

bow, chakram - ranged
shamsheer,khanda - melee
nagni barchha, spear - melee but more range

magic could include - the meditaion etc so the power to resurrresct oneself after death 
special power up auras  offensive, defensive (diablo 2, chracter: paladin)

special attacks with each weapon

different character classes - ranged melee and mage etc (although mage would not be the regular lightning-fire mage)

apearance could also be customizable except there are not clean shaved or cut hair etc, so simple beard but different shapes

hair we could adjust length 
that wud be cool if u cud not wear a turban in the game and run around with long hair (havent seen a game where you could do that )

maybe u start out as a sikh collect the 4 other ks (u already have hair)
and should be able to join the khalsa panth special rewards etc (daily meditation could be a necessity, have to help others in game like good deeds in fable)

villains could be the villains that the sikhs had to face during wars during guru hargobind ji's time and guru gobind singh ji's time especially

although the gurus did defeat the villains/ enemies  in this game they are just there to give u tips on what to do in the game for example guru gobind singh: "You should help the villagers in these areas while you are here."
sample dialogue 

be able to change clothes so different types of clothes, armour etc different colours (according to history of course)


----------



## dalsingh (Jul 16, 2006)

BhagatSingh said:
			
		

> i think they shudnt base it on an event but have a customizable fable, diablo type game
> where u can master diff weaps
> 
> bow, chakram - ranged
> ...


 
You got some good ideas there. 

I think the game is set more to reflect a time period and than any single event. 

Given the time period it will probably have bounty hunters wondering around looking for Sikh heads!


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 2, 2008)

dalsingh said:


> Check this site.......I look forward to its release.
> 
> 
> http://bmagdns.co.uk/taran/sw2/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=27



That link does not work anymore. Here's the new one: SarblohWarriors - Home


----------



## dalsingh (Jan 24, 2009)

Whatever happened to this game? The site is no longer online. Anyone know?


----------



## Randip Singh (Jan 24, 2009)

dalsingh said:


> Whatever happened to this game? The site is no longer online. Anyone know?



No idea.


----------

